# Day 2 pcr for return to uk



## Derekoak (Dec 14, 2021)

Amazon has started selling these tests in their own brand, tested in their lab in Salford. 34.99  pounds discount of 9% for multiples,  like 2 for 2 people. Delivered next day.
 We are just starting to meander home from Spain. We are holding off buying just yet as Sajid David muttered about stopping the tests for returning travel when the Omicron Variant was dominant in the uk. It probably already is.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 14, 2021)

Black market on kits.


----------



## 2cv (Dec 14, 2021)

Interesting to read the personal experience of a member in post no 15 HERE


----------



## Derekoak (Dec 14, 2021)

2cv said:


> Interesting to read the personal experience of a member in post no 15 HERE


Yes tests are imperfect however you need to buy a day 2 pcr before returning,  if the the government says you must at the time, to get a number to fill in on  a form or they may not let you back in.


----------



## Drover (Dec 15, 2021)

As derekoak says you need the locator form filled in as it needs to be shown with your passport to board a plane or ferry.
We have just done this.... 
Lateral flow test in country you are leaving ...
With a pcr test pre booked which has to be done within 2 days from getting to the uk.
£30 for the first and £40 for the second....great big ripoff.


----------



## REC (Dec 20, 2021)

Drover said:


> As derekoak says you need the locator form filled in as it needs to be shown with your passport to board a plane or ferry.
> We have just done this....
> Lateral flow test in country you are leaving ...
> With a pcr test pre booked which has to be done within 2 days from getting to the uk.
> £30 for the first and £40 for the second....great big ripoff.


At least it's not £160 like last year! And we didn't even get the results from the day 2!!


----------



## Derekoak (Dec 20, 2021)

Again with Christmas post who knows when we get our results.  All we needed was the numbers for locator form. For all the use of the tests at Christmas time we could have saved them for another time! Meanwhile with our French negative lateral flow and further free lateral flow tests we hope for the best. It does toughen up the nasal cavity!
It feels much more risky in England than it did in Spain and France.


----------

